# truck insurance



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

How much are you guys paying for insurance on your trucks? I just got a 2012 chevy dump and got a quote of 1100 every 6 months for commercial use, or 183/ mo. Does that sound right? Sounds high to me..


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds low, but did you get a 1mil policy? you the only driver? then its high but any violations in the last 39 months?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Probably right, I remember when the Freight was new it was $6k/yr. Don't even ask anymore just call and have it added what ya going to do? Kinda like *****in about fuel prices you need it


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm 21 and pay 204 a month on my 2011 F250. Full coverage. 1k deductible


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I found a insurance company that is 55/ mo less but they have horrible reviews, looks like ill be paying a little more, would hate for a claim to get denied and get stuck paying for it


----------



## 4d9 (Dec 2, 2011)

my insurance company quoted me 1200 for commercial coverage on my 07 gmc sierra plus 900 for commercial liabilty with me as the only driver, 41 years old with no tickets, they also informed me that i needed commercial license plates on my truck also. I have since decided that i am only going to plow my driveway at this point


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess I could have put more info in my post. Im 24 1 speeding ticket. Im just talking about commercial coverage on the truck, I have a sperate 1 mil liability policy for landscape/ snowplowing work


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

900.00 a year for a commercial truck policy. 2003 F350

1900.00 a year for a 2 mil business coverage


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

EIB;1407153 said:


> 900.00 a year for a commercial truck policy. 2003 F350
> 
> 1900.00 a year for a 2 mil business coverage


Not to shabby


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

02 f250 diesel I pay 160 a month, its business and personal though so its higher. I have a seperate gl policy for 1mil that is 800 a year


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

You don't want to know what I pay for my insurance, auto and all my liabilities come on the same bill though.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

That low huh?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

It pays to be in my thirties, married, and with a clean driving record......knock on wood.

It still sucks when I think about all the $ going out each month for insurance on equipment, trucks, liability, wifes car, health, home.......I'm sure I'm forgetting something.....oh yeah, motorcycle.

Oh well - gotta have it!....


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know, is $2k a month low to you?


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

No not by a long shot.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

EIB;1407153 said:


> 900.00 a year for a commercial truck policy. 2003 F350
> 
> 1900.00 a year for a 2 mil business coverage


On your commercial truck policy, what all does it cover? I ask thats a low $ amount and if same as my high $ I should switch.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lot of factors in insurance quotes. Age,credit score,full time in the business,deductible,collision insurance,,city /suburbs.state,marine inland,value of the truck.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

gafred;1593832 said:


> On your commercial truck policy, what all does it cover? I ask thats a low $ amount and if same as my high $ I should switch.


It covers what a normal policy covers. It just covers it while Im plowing. If you just had a regular policy it wouldn't cover you while plowing.


----------



## Krrz350 (Nov 9, 2011)

My state is very strict on consumer protection for insurance, so the can only base it on ticketable offenses, no credit checks etc.

With that said my record isn't the greatest, everything except parking tickets is surchargeable.

I pay 2200 a year through progressive commercial, that's including personal use and a snow removal/firewood rider, collision & comprehensive, minimum limit of 40000 property damage, and 100000/300000 medical. In order to get a GL policy of a half million, I had to have matching coverage on the vehicle policy as well, which all total would have been around 6000, i couldn't do that for driveways.


----------



## Krrz350 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just saved a ton of money on my car insurance by switching to reverse and leaving the scene.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Krrz350;1596787 said:


> My state is very strict on consumer protection for insurance, so the can only base it on ticketable offenses, no credit checks etc.
> 
> With that said my record isn't the greatest, everything except parking tickets is surchargeable.
> 
> I pay 2200 a year through progressive commercial, that's including personal use and a snow removal/firewood rider, collision & comprehensive, minimum limit of 40000 property damage, and 100000/300000 medical. In order to get a GL policy of a half million, I had to have matching coverage on the vehicle policy as well, which all total would have been around 6000, i couldn't do that for driveways.


Did you get a quote with Commerce or Safety insurance ?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

OhioPlower;1406976 said:


> Well I found a insurance company that is 55/ mo less but they have horrible reviews, looks like ill be paying a little more, would hate for a claim to get denied and get stuck paying for it


bumped into a guys garage i was finishing off for 5 bucks last year. did not have commercial insurance. first thing the agent told me was do not tell me you got paid for this. they are worth the few extra i have to pay

progressive


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

New quote this year. 3,200 a month for truck and my liability policies.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

JimMarshall;1600252 said:


> New quote this year. 3,200 a month for truck and my liability policies.


must be some dang high liability. that is for one truck?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1600412 said:


> must be some dang high liability. that is for one truck?


Yes, Plus these.
My beast - 2007 Chevy 3500 6.6 w/ 9.5 MVP Plus and 8' VBox

Others:
2005 Chevy 3500 6.0 10' Western, 8' VBox
2009 Chevy 3500 6.0 9.5 MVP Plus , 8' VBox
2007 Chevy 2500 6.0, 8' Western
2007 Chevy 2500 6.6, 8' Western
2009 Chevy 2500 6.0, 8.5 MVP Plus
2006 F250 5.4, 8' Western
2009 Tundra, 7.5' Western
2008 GMC Canyon, 6' Western and Western spreader
2012 Chevy 3500 (my beast for next year)
JD 320
JD 260
Case 580 Super M
2000 Chevy 3500
2003 Chevy 4500
2007 Freightliner
Reply With Quote


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

birddseedd;1600412 said:


> must be some dang high liability. that is for one truck?


As grandview said, that's on all the trucks in my signature, auto liability is 1m per occurance.... Plus my gen. Com. Liability policy and an umbrella policy with pretty high limits.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

was late. had a head ach. thought you meant for one truck. 

my appologies


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Its cool. If that was for one truck it had better be about a 1 Billion dollar policy.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

I suggest you reach out to a local independent insurance agent that handles a lot of contractor's insurance. They will shop around for you and get you the right coverage at the right price. Insurance rates change drastically from state to state so it's tough to give an opinion on rates here. You can google "independent insurance agents" and find a local agent in your area but make sure he/she has a variety of carriers (3 or more) to choose from. Make sure you buy a 12 month policy...not a 6 month policy. Good luck.
Ben


----------

